# Windshield Washer Bottle Installation



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Where does the windshield washer tank get mounted on a 1965 GTO? Core support, passenger side? I see no holes in the core support that match up to the mounting holes in my washer tank's bracket. Of course it's not an original part-it's an aftermarket product, so maybe that's where my problem lies. Can anyone check their 65 GTO and let me know, preferably with measurements or even better, a couple of pictures. Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

SLSTEVE said:


> Where does the windshield washer tank get mounted on a 1965 GTO? Core support, passenger side? I see no holes in the core support that match up to the mounting holes in my washer tank's bracket. Of course it's not an original part-it's an aftermarket product, so maybe that's where my problem lies. Can anyone check their 65 GTO and let me know, preferably with measurements or even better, a couple of pictures. Thanks in advance.
> Steve


Did a search using the above "Search Community" feature found on this forum and here is what I found. May be others as well.









1965 GTO windshield washer line routing help needed


Although I took lots of pics when I tore down my 65 GTO about 12 years ago, I failed to capture the routing of the washer lines from the reservoir to the firewall. I know it gets attached to the core support somewhere, but don't know where. I'd appreciate some help. (I did notice an earlier...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Did a search using the above "Search Community" feature found on this forum and here is what I found. May be others as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Still don’t see where the tank bracket mounts. Looking at the mounting bracket in the Ames catalog, it appears that I have P191A and I actually need P191AH. Maybe that is the difference.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

SLSTEVE said:


> Still don’t see where the tank bracket mounts. Looking at the mounting bracket in the Ames catalog, it appears that I have P191A and I actually need P191AH. Maybe that is the difference.


If you use the "Search Community" feature above and to the right of the red GTO/Forum emblem, you can input specific words or phrases to pull up past posts. Here is another that may help:









1966 GTO Correct Windshield Washer Bottle Location


Hello All, My apologies if this has already been asked and answered. What is the proper style of the 1966 windshield washer bottle/bracket, and where was it originally installed? From what I've read, both 1965 and 1967 were installed on the drivers side wheel well. Is that the same for 1966? My...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Here is a better picture. 








65 Windshield Washer Reservoir


Hello to all. I have a 65 Lemans that came with factory windshield washers, but i think the washer fluid reservoir has been relocated. It is located to the passenger side of the radiator. It seems that having the washer hose running the distance from there, along the front of the radiator, and...




www.gtoforum.com


----------

